# Gabelausbau Pro Race 200 2009



## neo-bahamuth (30. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen,

eigentlich wollt ich heute die Federgabel ausbauen, hab Bremse, Vorbei/Lenker und die Kappe auf dem Schaft entfernt und mit dem Hammer mit zwischengelegtem Holz auf den Schaft geklopf, da tut sich aber nix. Muss da noch ein Sprengring weg oder sieht die einfach nur bockfest?

Nicht dass ich da was kaputt mache 
Ist ein semi-integrated (also internal) Headset.





Sorry fürs miese Bild.


----------



## hopfer (30. Mai 2010)

oben auf dem bild auch recht gut zu erkennen ist eine art Sprengring den solltest du mit einem kleinen (schlitz) Schraubenzieher entfernen/raushebeln können.
ansonsten kannst du schon recht kräftig draufhauen schliesslich hält dich der Steuersatz auch aus ;-)

was willst du eigentlich machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel soll zum Service zu Sharky. Den Ring hatte ich auch schon weg, aber das ist nur ne Plastikscheibe. Aber ich probiers nochmal.

edit: Ach ich Depp, hab vor lauter Öl den eigentlichen Sprengring nicht als solchen erkannt. Einmal drum gewischt und der Spalt wurde sichtbar 
Gabel rutsche dann tatsächlich einfach raus. Naja, für alles ein erstes Mal.


----------

